# batterie passe de 15% à 0 d'un coup



## idtf (3 Décembre 2004)

Hello,

 Ma batterie se décharge normalement jusqu'à indiquer 15% à peu près, puis l'ordi s'éteint brusquement. Je branche alors le chargeur, et la charge indique 0. Je fais quelque chose de faux?

 J'ai utilisé la fonction recherche, et je n'ai pas trouvé de solutions...


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (3 Décembre 2004)

Voir la 5e ligne du début du forum. On y parle de batteries.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

effectivement, il y'a deja des sujets qui couvre ceci.
 Aurais-tu fais des mise a jour dernierement?


----------



## idtf (3 Décembre 2004)

le forum. je voulais juste savoir si c'est normal de passer de 15% à 0, alors que logiquement, je m'attends à passer douceemnt à 10, 9, 8, etc... jusqu'à l'extinction.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

idtf a dit:
			
		

> le forum. je voulais juste savoir si c'est normal de passer de 15% à 0, alors que logiquement, je m'attends à passer douceemnt à 10, 9, 8, etc... jusqu'à l'extinction.


 Ben certaines personnes ont remarqué ce bug suite a des mises a jour .....
 L'affichage de l'utilitaire ne fonctionne plus correctement, mais en faisant une recherche tu aura d'autres fils, et sans doute des réponses.


----------



## roro (3 Décembre 2004)

sujet déjà vu il y a quelques jours par ici.
Reset PMU. Recherche ici et surtout sur le site apple pour connaitre la procédure spécifique à suivre pour ton Mac.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

effectivement, la recherche permet de résoudre pas mal de choses.

 mais bon, je ne jette la pierre a personne, car je sais que parfois, meme en recherchant, on ne trouve pas exactement ce que l'on veut, ou du moins, il arrive qu'on ne sache pas évaluer si les cas évoqués se rapproche du notre.


----------



## chagregel (3 Décembre 2004)

Et tu vas nous faire un post sur la phylosophie de la recherche    

BON! Je vous previens que je vais serrer la visse dans ce forum, y'a trop de sujets ouverts!!! Ca va abraser!!!


----------

